# schwon wieder JSF und Javascript



## jelly (23. Okt 2006)

Hallo leute,

ich schon wieder ein problem mit dem verflixten javascript. ich will ne simple combobox beim laden der seite befüllen und tue dies über javascript welche ich 
a) via <body onload="fülleBox()"... bzw <body onload="return fülleBox()"...
und 
b) via head 
	
	
	
	





```
<script>	window.onload=fülleBox; </script>
```

probiert habe.

in beiden fällen wird die box zwar wie gewollt befüllt, aber JSF kommt damit wieder nicht zurecht, denn anschließend reagiert er nicht mehr auf meinen send-button sondern schickt die seite immer nur an sich selber. 

ich kann mir nur vorstellen das es wieder was mit den JSF-phasen zu tun hat und das deswegen vielleicht irgendwas umgangen/übergangen wird.

weiß einer ne lösung wie das trotzdem quasi "onload" funktionieren kann?

gruß,
jelly


----------



## HLX (23. Okt 2006)

Was macht denn "fülleBox", und wie ist der send-Button implementiert?

Aber als allererstes: Mach bitte aus dem ü mal ein ue. Das brennt ja in den Augen...  :wink:


----------



## jelly (23. Okt 2006)

hallo,

"fülleBox" ist jetzt nur für diesen thread ein ausgedachter name  :wink: 
die funktion befüllt eine monats und jahres anzeige (von jahr xxxx bis dieses jahr) und selektiert den aktuellen monat und das aktuelle jahr. mehr nicht.

ich habs jetzt hinbekommen in dem ich beim <h:commandButton immediate="true" .... gesetzt habe. dadurch werden einige jsf-phasen übersprungen.

weiß einer genau wieso? bzw. in welcher phase er da verrücktspielt und aus welchem grund?

gruß,
jelly


----------

